# Any Pro's Near Inverness?



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Any pro's up near there that sell stuff? I'm after a couple of things and if theres any pro's up there with stock i will be paying you a visit as im up in forres this week for 2 weeks


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I guess you'll be driving up the A9 from down south to save time? If not, and the NE route via Aberdeen appeals then you'll pass right by us. Whether you bought anything or not, it would be nice to meet you and say thanks for the support you've offered over on Sax-P. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

PB are your best bet although depends what route your taking up still worth a visit


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

sharpy24 said:


> Any pro's up near there that sell stuff? I'm after a couple of things and if theres any pro's up there with stock i will be paying you a visit as im up in forres this week for 2 weeks


as your only 10 miles away from me feel free to give me a shout mate


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

WX51 TXR said:


> I guess you'll be driving up the A9 from down south to save time? If not, and the NE route via Aberdeen appeals then you'll pass right by us. Whether you bought anything or not, it would be nice to meet you and say thanks for the support you've offered over on Sax-P. :thumb:


il be taking the A9 route but just looked at a map and it looks like a 1hr or so drive so might just pop over anyway am after some last touch and possibly some megs apc :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

xtreme-detail said:


> as your only 10 miles away from me feel free to give me a shout mate


:wave: do you sell products?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

sharpy24 said:


> :wave: do you sell products?


i dont but as i`m only 10 miles away just though we could just meet up


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> PB are your best bet although depends what route your taking up still worth a visit


when are you coming for another visit?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

when rang...em summer lmao


----------



## Grant_W (Jan 15, 2008)

How come you're never on Sax-P anymore PB?


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

hello grant what a coincidence seeing you on here


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grant_W said:


> How come you're never on Sax-P anymore PB?


We just got too busy i'm afraid and couldnt give the forum time required to offer a half decent service to answering questions etc, i still have a wee nosey now and again though :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

we do a reasonably good job answering most questions there are a good few of us now that kinda know what were doing lol still miss you on there tho


----------

